# 2 damascus kiridashies



## hellize (Apr 12, 2020)

Greetings,


I have two damascus steel kiridashies to show


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 13, 2020)

Very nice even without the stories.


----------



## hellize (Apr 13, 2020)

milkbaby said:


> Very nice even without the stories.


thanks


----------



## Dendrobatez (Apr 13, 2020)

Very nice, do you use these for your leather work?


----------



## hellize (Apr 13, 2020)

Dendrobatez said:


> Very nice, do you use these for your leather work?


Yes, I use a similar one myself, it is also handy for opening boxes and sharpening pencils, but there are other uses too 
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/912170-Uses-of-a-Kiridashi


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI (Apr 13, 2020)

Are these left hand?


----------



## hellize (Apr 14, 2020)

VICTOR J CREAZZI said:


> Are these left hand?


Hmm... I never thought of that. But now that you mentioned it, I might have screwed it up and grinded the wrong side. Damn!
Thank you very much for pointing that out!


----------



## Matt Zilliox (Apr 14, 2020)

oh no! wish i was left handed, these are neato and i need one


----------



## hellize (Apr 14, 2020)

Matt Zilliox said:


> oh no! wish i was left handed, these are neato and i need one


----------



## roughrider (Apr 14, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## hellize (Apr 15, 2020)

roughrider said:


> Very nice.


Thank you!


----------

